# Help with protein shakes



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

OK so I want to start working out again for hockey season starting in september. I want to buy protein shake but don't know what to get. My arms are really skinny so i want to get bigger looking arms and actually and more stength. I want to look bigger on my arms,chest,and legs. I don't know what to get though should I get a weight gainer then work out a few times a week or just buy a muscle builder. I just hate looking so skinny I want some meat on my bones and be able to turn it into muscle!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you want to get bigger arms you will need to train, no supps will make you more muscular on their own. The additional benefit is you'll be stronger for the hockey.

If you use discount code MCD25 you will get another 15% off all sports nutrition products on www.extremenutrition.co which are already discounted by 20%.

If you are really skinny go for Extreme Mass or Build & Recover, have 2 shakes a day in semi skimmed milk and train 3 times a week, you should start to notice a difference in your weight by the end of the first month.


----------

